# Pads for my pipe clamps.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, forum members.

When I was making a highchair for Sabrina I got some marks produced by the pipe clamps so I decided to put rubber pads on each jaw. Later I made wooden pads and attached them to the jaw by using some screws.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Alexis thanks for showing.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty clever, Alexis. Might just have to borrow that idea!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very good idea , thanks for sharing


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good idea. Mikey likey!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I did the same thing, Alexis, except mine are loose. I didn't want to bond them; I might want to remove in the future. 
Your screw holes are the perfect compromise! Perfect rainy day project.


----------

